# GW6900, G6900 Owners Sound Off Here: Lets Get An Offical Count



## bulldog15 (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't remember seeing an "Offical Count" for the very popular solar models of the 6900. So, if you've got one, post your pictures here.

So far I have 6, and a clear blue sky on the way. :-d


----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

+1, here is mine...


----------



## Mecha-Shock (Jun 15, 2010)

*Here is mine |>*


----------



## Roham (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is mine :-!


----------



## Maine (Oct 5, 2007)

Just the one here. It was the first G I bought after a 21 year gap, and a great re-introduction to Gs for me.


----------



## eratanun (Aug 22, 2010)

Sorry, rookie mistake


----------



## bulldog15 (Apr 18, 2009)

Guys, I hate to be a spoilsport, but this thread was for the Solar Powered 6900s.


----------



## TraseUno (Dec 28, 2009)

Checking in with my mod G-6900GR


----------



## sspartan (Feb 5, 2008)

GW6900 on a composite bracelet:


----------



## Ben (Feb 10, 2006)

GW6900BC I've worn it daily since I bought it when it first came out.

Ben


----------



## Harayasu (Oct 27, 2009)

Here's mine.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

love mine 










a little metal loop mod


----------



## Maine (Oct 5, 2007)

bulldog15 said:


> Guys, I hate to be a spoilsport, but this thread was for the Solar Powered 6900s.


You can't spoil your own thread! I noticed that too.

Solar powered 6900s only, please


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Had the yellow one and sold it - then bought the black one a little while ago:









Greetings, Sedi


----------



## David S (Aug 18, 2007)

Had one but sold it. Ultimately I found it slightly disappointing.

Why do threads of this type always have _exactly_ the same title? :think: Is it a reference to something, or a joke I'm not in on?


----------



## bulldog15 (Apr 18, 2009)

David S said:


> Why do threads of this type always have _exactly_ the same title? :think: Is it a reference to something, or a joke I'm not in on?


Just thought it would be easier to find in a future search.


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

'Sound off' may not cross the Atlantic too well. In the UK, if someone is 'sounding off' people are likely to tell them to shut up. The meaning is probably milder in America.


----------



## bulldog15 (Apr 18, 2009)

tribe125 said:


> 'Sound off' may not cross the Atlantic too well. In the UK, if someone is 'sounding off' people are likely to tell them to shut up. The meaning is probably milder in America.


Here it is associated with "roll call" (eg.- Sound off when your name is called, with the typical reply "here" or "present".)


----------



## JDPNY (Sep 14, 2009)

Holla!


----------



## Alexeibc (Aug 1, 2010)

my G-6900A


----------



## Asphaltman (Oct 17, 2009)

It's my go to


----------



## dreski (Jan 5, 2010)

Got one.....


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

bulldog15 said:


> Here it is associated with "roll call" (eg.- Sound off when your name is called, with the typical reply "here" or "present".)


Ah, that makes sense - a very different meaning!


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Black:










Yellow:


----------



## TheJeanyus (May 31, 2009)




----------



## jhm3 (Aug 30, 2007)

+1. Great watch.


----------



## BREAKWATER (Feb 22, 2009)

So far I have 3 GW-6900's, 2 with regular module and a BC negative display model. I love em, definately my favorites.:-!


----------



## flamenco (May 17, 2009)

Just the 2 ........ for now. And a couple of recent photos.


----------



## sameerb (Sep 24, 2007)

Here is my Yellow Mellow :-!


----------



## ilarisk (Aug 31, 2010)

I will buy an


----------



## bulldog15 (Apr 18, 2009)

New arrival - G-6900EB


----------



## Maine (Oct 5, 2007)

Now that is just blue heaven. :-!


----------



## frank828 (Aug 31, 2006)

i have two. a black gw-6900 and a brand new white g-6900 that i have for sale.


----------



## Doctorsti (Sep 30, 2008)

bulldog15 said:


> New arrival - G-6900EB


I have one of these on it's way to my house now. Looks real good in pics we'll see if I like it as much on my wrist. I was super surprised by the Dee & Ricky GA110 in a good way so I hope it's not the opposite here.

My GW-6900's are black, yellow, 6900BC, and spare white clothes to make one of them a white GW! Next on my list when I can find one at a good price will be the Kermit G-6900.


----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

I am also a big fan of the G-6900EB, I voted for the blue jelly as my choice of color for a WUS G-Shock, that color looks great on any G. |>


----------



## dkpw (Jan 12, 2009)

The GW-6900 is such a great watch, with good looks and a great set of features. The only downside is that compared to most of my square Gs the main digits are slightly smaller. It's also great value.


----------



## bulldog15 (Apr 18, 2009)

GW-6900B


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

Oops, I guess mine is 6900 mine but not GW or G.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Just received mine recently, so count me in!


----------



## joost73 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## jeffrey2 (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## bulldog15 (Apr 18, 2009)

@ SynMike, joost73 

 Trying to slip DW-6900's in again.


----------



## Mecha-Shock (Jun 15, 2010)

*My yellow 6900 *


----------



## trn (May 17, 2009)

I've been wearing my modded gw6900-bc for 5 months straight now  I love it, favorite watch ever. Looking through this thread I almost bought a g-6900eb and gw6900B :-d


----------



## street soldier (Feb 19, 2007)

I've got a GW6900-BC that I've been wearing on and off for the last couple of months. (Sorry but no pics).

The negative display takes a little getting used to, but once I adapted to it, it hasn't given me any problems. And even the low light issues with the negative display aren't that much of a problem for me as no matter what watch I wear would generally require using the light at night.


----------



## joost73 (May 16, 2010)

does anyone know the nicknames of these models ?





















































and a glx...


----------



## dblj (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## CerealK (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## wave180 (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## snipe1 (Sep 22, 2010)

My black GW6900-1 is one of my favorites. Well, I guess they all are...










:-!


----------



## Jiggyseb (Jun 10, 2009)

Got my GW-6900B-1JF And wow What a nice watch ! :-!


----------



## krazyjoe66 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## linuxidiot (Apr 15, 2010)

Just ordered the GW-6900-1 yesterday afternoon after much debating whether the EL button looked to match the casing or was grey. Finally bit the bullet  cant wait to receive it later this week


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

*Been "eyeballin'" that one since last night. It is beautiful. May just*

have to pull the trigger ... 



Jiggyseb said:


> Got my GW-6900B-1JF And wow What a nice watch ! :-!


----------



## linuxidiot (Apr 15, 2010)

saw this watch at Macy's looks really nice, I may end up picking it up



krazyjoe66 said:


>


----------



## joost73 (May 16, 2010)

came today ... b-)


----------



## Jr3289 (Dec 6, 2011)

YEAYAH!


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Never saw this old thread, but since it's been brought back up to the top, I suppose I'll jump in.


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm. I must have missed this one as well. Here are a few of mine:


----------



## Cheater5 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello,
This is my first post on the forum. I just received my GW6900bc-1 in the mail yesterday. I love it! It took a little while to figure out the manual sync with DST "on" or "off" because I kept getting an error message but it's set up properly now. Is there a specific forum to discuss the 6900 series or is this it?


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice BC and welcome to the mad house! The general G Shock forum would be the best place to discuss anything 6900, (or any other G, for that matter) as I would be willing to bet that at least 90% of us own or have owned at least one 6900.


----------



## Cheater5 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you. Yes, it looks like the 6900 is a very popular model. It's my first G but i'm certain it's not my last!


----------



## ericng79 (Jun 16, 2011)

:-!:-!:-!

View attachment 605998


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Bought mine on a whim, not expecting very much and it quickly became a favorite.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Finalgear (Jul 29, 2010)

count me in


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

+2. One with normal display on ZULU. The other is reversed display (newby bad job).


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Nothing bad about that...I like it!! Thinking about doing the same to the GW I just acquired...that is, if the wife will ever let me wear it!!


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf (Jul 16, 2011)

Bumpity bump....because I'm in! Wha wha???

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/got-myself-new-solar-gw6900-659816.html


----------



## jrodesky (Aug 8, 2009)

Here goes two from OHIO!!!!!!
Won a g-shock on that site .. almost on accident. Now a proud owner of three in a two week period. Ha!
Cheers!
SHOCK 'EM!!!!


----------



## sickdog (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## mechonster (Dec 26, 2010)

count me in


----------



## n_wildgirl (Sep 15, 2011)

How did I miss this thread?!


----------



## mrbladedude (Mar 12, 2012)

Besides Ebay and Amazon are there any online dealers that have this specific watch in stock at the moment? What is its average retail price? Calling Macy's and walmart and all you get when you ask if they have the GW 6900 - 1 in stock is "ya we got dem G SHOCKS"....:-|


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

I find it odd that there are only a few replies to this thread, considering the fact that the 6900 is the best-selling G case of all time.

It's either:
a) only a few WUS members own a 6900
b) the majority of 6900 owners are not WUS members
c) WUS members who own a 6900 don't bother to reply


----------



## n_wildgirl (Sep 15, 2011)

entropy96 said:


> I find it odd that there are only a few replies to this thread, considering the fact that the 6900 is the best-selling G case of all time.
> 
> It's either:
> a) only a few WUS members own a 6900
> ...


I would guess (c)...
I mean, it goes without saying that every G-Shockaholic owns at least one 6900, so they don't bother to reply ;-)


----------



## BobmG8 (Jul 26, 2011)

Is this the Maratac Casio Adapter on this watch? I would like to get one for mine. If it is was it a direct install or did you need to modify it to fit? Thanks for the help.











GShockMe said:


> +2. One with normal display on ZULU. The other is reversed display (newby bad job).


----------



## Bluntside (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes thats the Maratac adapter. Nothing needed to install them just a very small flathead screwdriver and a lot of patience until you find the right method to remove the springbars.


----------



## Mr. Speed (Aug 25, 2007)

Just got mine less than a week ago, it is my favorite G-Shock so far (of those I own, of course)...


----------



## opawlows (Aug 17, 2011)

Here are mine:


----------



## EMT (Apr 28, 2012)

Here are my two, my girl got me the GW6900 as a surprise gift and it's been racking up a ton of wrist time since it's my work watch. I just picked up the GW6900BC-1 less than 24 hours ago, I was skeptical about the bracelet band but it's actually REALLY comfortable!! 

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

I only have one, but I'm in the club!








b-)


----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)

I have both a GW6900 and a G6900, here they are.

GW6900-1










G6900-1


----------



## renzo260 (Jun 18, 2012)

GW-6900, my second G Shock


----------



## Sampson777 (Aug 19, 2007)

Just got it yesterday, my second G shock


----------



## B-Shock182 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sedi said:


> Had the yellow one and sold it - then bought the black one a little while ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I interested with this one, where can I get this?


----------



## iphoneautomatic (Jun 4, 2012)

My first 6900 and my 6th G overall. I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

I have to confess that I bought my 6900 just because _"I had to have one 6900"_, but it has really grown on me b-).


----------



## bullyboy (Aug 31, 2006)

Just got this one last night.


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

only got 2 so far and 2 more en route


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

kandyredcoi said:


> only got 2 so far and 2 more en route


Great shot! I'm a sucker for red G-Shocks...

Here is my GW...


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks


----------



## mdukuen (Jan 14, 2012)

Here is mine! It's my only g-shock, and i love it.


----------



## Nightshift (May 22, 2012)

New GW6900 owner checking in! I love the utility of this watch in a near perfect size/shaped case. Awesome! So, without hijacking this thread I do have a question:

What is a good place to buy aftermarket bezel & straps in the US? I'm thinking of getting a white or yellow bezel and strap to switch out for spring/summer wear. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

2 more


----------



## KH41 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey guys, first time poster. My 6900's! Only the illest one is not tough solar.


----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)

Adding a 6900 Military green. Too bad it's not attomic.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, I've posted this one before in this thread but I've recently acquired the GB-6900A, so not a G or GW but close enough I think?

GW-6900










GB-6900A


----------



## andrija86ze (Jan 9, 2013)

Reporting for duty!
Silicone strap, very stretchy so it can fit over wetsuit. :-!


----------



## pckoh (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Chuckc5 (Dec 19, 2012)

My first G!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

That's one of my favorites


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

my first (of many, i'm sure) 6900


----------



## spmi777 (May 7, 2012)

.


----------



## spmi777 (May 7, 2012)

perfect!


----------



## spmi777 (May 7, 2012)

good collections


----------



## kanzaki_reborn (Dec 17, 2012)

Count me in. The last G-shock I'll ever own. (I think... ) G-6900A-7










Sorry if this photo looks crappy b-)









Who among the owners of the white G-6900 had their straps yellowed? :think:


----------



## tregaskin (Feb 4, 2013)

gw69001er here in madrid


----------



## iAndy (Jan 29, 2013)

My second G-Shock, the GW6900BC-1JF arrived today from Japan. It's a shame it is made in China (not really, but I wished there stood Japan), but the quality of the bracelet is superb. The tough solar and atomic timekeeping are also nice features. Bought it via eBay, when it was shipped it arrived 2 days later in Belgium. The customs office took 7 days to open the package, but for some brilliant reason they didn't charge me. Now I need to get the bracelet adjusted to my size. Pictures will come later!


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

The watch is very well built in China; if it was built in Japan the quality would have been _exactly_ the same, BUT it would be more expensive.
So why would one wish for it to be made in Japan







?
For the life of me I can't understand why people insist on this.


----------



## iAndy (Jan 29, 2013)

Well it's simple actually. Do you prefer a car made in Germany, or do you buy a cheaper car that may even be beter made in China? When you buy it, it will be exactly the same pleasure. But when you'll sell it, do you think the car in Germany will be worth less or equal to then car made in China? Guess not. Watches are definitely not the same as cars, but people will pay more for something that isn't "made in China" even is the quality the same/better. Simple psychology, some people will care and some won't. I really don't care, but I prefer it tough.


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

Here's m second *GW6900*

View attachment 977356


View attachment 977354


...and my first *G6900*


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

iAndy said:


> Well it's simple actually. Do you prefer a car made in Germany, or do you buy a cheaper car that may even be beter made in China? When you buy it, it will be exactly the same pleasure. But when you'll sell it, do you think the car in Germany will be worth less or equal to then car made in China? Guess not. Watches are definitely not the same as cars, but people will pay more for something that isn't "made in China" even is the quality the same/better. Simple psychology, some people will care and some won't. I really don't care, but I prefer it tough.


So you want to make money on used G-Shocks? Even though finances is far from my area of expertise, I can easily recommend you other areas with FAR better financial return.


----------



## macftw85 (Mar 6, 2009)

came in last week, hasn't left my wrist since!


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just got my very first G Shock, a GW6900. So far I'm very pleased with it. I was worried that it would be too big, but I think it looks just fine on my 7.4" wrist.


----------



## iAndy (Jan 29, 2013)

Anyone noticed that some black parts on the bracelet are chipping off?


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

I already posted this in WRUW, but I am super happy with the watch so it should be posted in someplace more archival! 










I left it in the sun long enough to get to "high" but then played with the auto illumination so much it went back down to medium... I have to remember to stop doing that! Hahaha!


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I left it in the sun long enough to get to "high" but then played with the auto illumination so much it went back down to medium... I have to remember to stop doing that! Hahaha!


Alternatively, leave it in the sunshine long enough to get to "high," *then leave it out there for five more hours* until it gets to "completely topped off!"


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Mike K said:


> Alternatively, leave it in the sunshine long enough to get to "high," *then leave it out there for five more hours* until it gets to "completely topped off!"


That is an excellent tip... it took a very long time for my GWM500A to go from Medium to High (it arrived with a dead battery) so it would make sense that it would take a long time for it to go from "sort of high" to "actually high!"

..and I'm still using the auto illuminator. It is one of the small joys during my daily routine to end up in a slightly darkened stairwell and give my wrist a twist and see my watch light up.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I already posted this in WRUW, but I am super happy with the watch so it should be posted in someplace more archival! ]
> 
> I left it in the sun long enough to get to "high" but then played with the auto illumination so much it went back down to medium... I have to remember to stop doing that! Hahaha!


How do you like the negative display? Looks fantastic with the EL lit up!


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

jbg7474 said:


> How do you like the negative display? Looks fantastic with the EL lit up!


It looks amazing, but is a little bit tougher to read than my GR8900A-1, which is the only other negative display that I have. When it is not lit, this one has sort of darker copper colored numerals against the black background, so not as much contrast. It is perfect for night time because the backlight is very subtle.

It is my first 6900... I have a white one on the way, and I would assume many more in my not so distant future!


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> It looks amazing, but is a little bit tougher to read than my GR8900A-1, which is the only other negative display that I have. When it is not lit, this one has sort of darker copper colored numerals against the black background, so not as much contrast. It is perfect for night time because the backlight is very subtle.
> 
> It is my first 6900... I have a white one on the way, and I would assume many more in my not so distant future!


Good to know. Thanks, and congratulations!


----------



## christosr85 (Apr 17, 2013)

Just got mine today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time4achange (Nov 30, 2013)

I couldn't help it. I went in to shop for my wife for Christmas and there it was on the top shelf in all its glory with a tag that said $71.20. I could have ordered it online but then i'd have had to wait a few days. This way I could pay the same price and walk out wearing it! to good to pass up, don't you think?


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

GW6900 on my 6.75" wrist. Lovin' it!


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Still my only G or GW6900.









G6900KG-3


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Chrisek said:


> Still my only G or GW6900.
> 
> View attachment 1362513
> 
> ...


Count me guys, I've got the G6900KG-3 like Chrisek's above and the G6900A-9


----------



## teamgshock (Aug 8, 2012)

here's mine.


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm enjoying this one so far. More than expected.


----------



## greg1491 (Jul 8, 2012)

Had mine for a year or so, just havent joined this thread till now. It's one of my favorites and best fitting G's.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Sorry to bump a week old thread. But I'm as excited as my kids Christmas morning! I finally set up Photo Bucket (with a tutorial from Cal.45) So pictures are on the way!



Finger prints and dust (but who cares) pictures are still coming!





DW-6900-1, G-6900KG-3, G-6900A-9, and my latest is the GW-6900.

I'm happy I can finally share photos.

I think these are turning out pretty good considering I'm using an 8 year old Olympus 6.0 megapixel camera! LOL

Everyone have a good day


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

congratulations Rocat on jumping the technology fence...i'm still on the other side.


----------



## oz2124 (Sep 15, 2012)

Share my gw6900bc-1jf


----------



## mgh1967 (Oct 20, 2013)

I've had mine for about 2 weeks, at first I thought it was a little big but it's quickly becoming one of my favorites.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

Got it a week ago. Splendid!


----------



## Catdogchicken (Jul 21, 2014)

Long time lurker, but was too much browsing involved to not buy my first G-Shock. So here it is, freshly arrived from Amazon UK - GW-69001ER

There are three more G's that i want already, did not think it would get so addictive so fast!


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## ROGERWILCO357 (Aug 31, 2012)

Man these tough solar watches are next in line where did you guys find them and who has the best deals on them? G-shock tough solar bit..


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

Mywatcheshub.com probably?


----------



## KillaSkill (Sep 21, 2013)

Picked it up on Sunday at Sears.


----------



## Schwizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

I recently got into the solar/atomic crowd with the MTG900 and a GW6900A-7. The white band/bezel for the GW6900 are pretty scuffed up (though the glass and over-all condition of the bare module is pristine), so I bought the black band/bezel from the stock GW6900 and put them on (with shipping, bezel/band at pacparts, $20, can't beat that). I wanted black anyway, and you can't see any white from the main module unless you take the watch off and look directly at the back. The purple G button is actually working quite well with the all black setup.

As far as that white bezel/band goes....is it possible to reduce the scuffing by using a very fine grit sandpaper, or something else meant for plastics? I would like to dye them blue. Imagine a blue GW6900......


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

Schwizzle said:


> As far as that white bezel/band goes....is it possible to reduce the scuffing by using a very fine grit sandpaper, or something else meant for plastics? I would like to dye them blue. Imagine a blue GW6900......


Advice against using sandpaper, including "why not" and a picture in the other thread you asked! 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/whats-your-favorite-solar-atomic-g-1064057-3.html#post8167772


----------



## Schwizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks again Mike! Posted it twice to broaden my chances at a response ;-).


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

A classic G-Shock design:


----------



## mgh1967 (Oct 20, 2013)

My second GW6900, now I have one with a positive display and one negative display.


----------



## Ash1979 (Jul 2, 2013)

Never reported mine here !!!


----------



## Schwizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

Catdogchicken said:


> Long time lurker, but was too much browsing involved to not buy my first G-Shock. So here it is, freshly arrived from Amazon UK - GW-69001ER
> 
> There are three more G's that i want already, did not think it would get so addictive so fast!


You're telling me. I got 5 G-Shocks all in the space of 5 months (eBay was very kind and productive): GLX5600 (Black), G7900MS (Yellow version that I've stealthed), G7900 Blue, MTG900, and now the GW6900A-7. That's about it for me until I hit the lottery and can start buying the aviation models!


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Recently put the combi bracelet on mine, so nice!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaggy2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> Recently put the combi bracelet on mine, so nice!


Just curious, where did you get the combi bracelet from?


----------



## GegeV2 (Oct 19, 2013)

Got this over at the sales section.

Haggled a good price for both, a BNIB and used GW6900. No prizes for guessing which is the used.

A little cleaning up and adjusting of the strap and all's good. ;-)


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Shaggy2002 said:


> Just curious, where did you get the combi bracelet from?


Amazon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

rcorreale said:


> Amazon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't know you could pick these up from Amazon! Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

I just scrolled through all 16 pages of this thread to make sure I hadn't already posted pictures of mine....

I hadn't, but there are A LOT of pictures of non-solar *DW*-6900's in this thread! :-d

Here are my three GW-6900's, all with Casio adapters and aftermarket straps installed:


----------



## Shaggy2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> Amazon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Appreciate it buddy.


----------



## Shaggy2002 (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

this

modded to this


go LAkers!!!


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Marcos (Jan 12, 2012)

Got one this week, love it. Only problem is the missus has bought me a GW7900 for Xmas and I don't think it'll come out of the tin!


----------



## niek82 (Feb 26, 2013)

- 6900 series
- Positive display
- Tough solar
- Multiband 6
- White

My all time favorite piece.


----------



## dm4gshock (May 31, 2008)

Joining the club...great watch! Surprisingly light and comfortable for such a large watch.


----------



## cpietras (Aug 17, 2014)

Absolutely love mine, it is my new favorite watch.


----------



## oz2124 (Sep 15, 2012)

Fits better on my wrist with gw5000 strap...


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Paul O (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi

Just bought my first G Shock last week, a GW 6900GW-7ER ( sorry no pic as my IT skills are useless ). To date, I've always been a mechanical, analogue man but I've just started a new job in the security industry and wanted a cheap ( in comparison ) work watch. I figured I might as well get the most accurate I could, if I was going digital, and this one with the white bezel / Black strap combo appealed as I wear white shirt / black trousers for work. So far very pleased with it, easy to set up and sync's every night.

Paul.


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Just got it today! already on a Zulu


----------



## FireTruckBoy2006 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## pastrana72 (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

wore mine yesterday


----------



## oz2124 (Sep 15, 2012)

I had GW6900BC hydro mod and sold it to my friend last month :-(
then ordered GW6900-1V today, look forward to receive the package


----------



## kj2 (Nov 8, 2010)

Got one since yesterday


----------



## shagam (Apr 26, 2015)

Storm Trooper, reporting. GW6900GW-7


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's my beater on the combi bracelet.


----------



## jerry7297 (Mar 21, 2014)

here is mine.


----------



## ftp88 (Feb 22, 2012)

Herr are my 2 Form germany,my daily rocker gw6900 in the right and my black matte modified garish gw


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

I just have one G-6900-7 as I prefer non-solar DW6900's & GD-X6900's

I did recently change it over to the RD red resin & paint the G on the light button red though


----------



## oz2124 (Sep 15, 2012)

Just arrived yesterday and replace the strap with 5600s, feels great to have gw6900 back in to my small collection 



Cheers,


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

[eQUOTE=oz2124;18304426]Just arrived yesterday and replace the strap with 5600s, feels great to have gw6900 back in to my small collection 



Cheers,[/QUOTE]

Well done oz2124. Looks great. Like the colour. Congrats and enjoy 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## oz2124 (Sep 15, 2012)

> Well done oz2124. Looks great. Like the colour. Congrats and enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Deepsea, your KG looks great as well |>


----------



## mattsd (May 5, 2013)

flying said:


> I just have one G-6900-7 as I prefer non-solar DW6900's & GD-X6900's
> 
> I did recently change it over to the RD red resin & paint the G on the light button red though
> 
> ...


Holy moley! That red resin is great! Is that from a gdx? And it fits the g6900?


----------



## LankyOrangutan (Jun 21, 2013)

mattsd said:


> Holy moley! That red resin is great! Is that from a gdx? And it fits the g6900?


Nah that's not GD-X resin, it wouldn't fit at all.


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

mattsd said:


> Holy moley! That red resin is great! Is that from a gdx? And it fits the g6900?


Hi Matt

No that is the resin set from a GW-6900RD-4
Yes I like that shade of red but the watch it originally came on was a negative display. I never buy negative displays
so I put a RD-4 set on a G-6900A-7 instead

The GW & G6900 resins are swappable...

Here is of a pic of the GW-6900RD-4









One of the G-6900A-7 I added that resin too


----------



## mattsd (May 5, 2013)

flying said:


> Hi Matt
> 
> No that is the resin set from a GW-6900RD-4
> Yes I like that shade of red but the watch it originally came on was a negative display. I never buy negative displays
> ...


Hi Flying! Thank you for the info! That's very kind of you to elaborate on the details. I really love the positive display with the red resin. Very tasteful. Just out of curiosity why is it that you prefer the non atomic models?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattsd (May 5, 2013)

Reunited with the GW6900. First day out, had to take it for a swim just to check water tightness.




























I had one of these a while ago and sold it for some reason. I honestly don't remember why. It's such a comfortable and functional piece. Lovely clear display. The band is soft and comfortable but I wish it was 2mm thicker and had a double pronged buckle. I may put it on a zulu with some strap adapters.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

mattsd said:


> Hi Flying! Thank you for the info! That's very kind of you to elaborate on the details. I really love the positive display with the red resin. Very tasteful. Just out of curiosity why is it that you prefer the non atomic models?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Matt

For me I prefer non solar as they are hassle free. I never have to think are they getting enough sun etc.
Nor do I have to tan them in a window....I bet that is great for resin year after year 

Also with batteries lasting 2-10 years a pop I don't think it is a problem price wise.
Lastly I find the battery models back-lights are brighter.

Atomic auto update I really have no use for as there is no signal here & judging by the tons of posts
many others have weak signals at best. I find I can if I want to...sync all 20 of my G's in under 20 minutes.

I do so once every 6 months not because they need it but because I think it makes a nice picture of them all on the same seconds.
But even after 4+ months they all vary a handful of seconds only from each other.

Yet I have seen folks here post side by side Rangeman & frogman they own & they will be 1.5 minutes apart so it seems the atomic is no garuntee
of anything better

I have not seen folks who buy all solar/atomic post many shots of their boxes with 10 G's 
I would like to see it because they should all be showing the same time right? If not where's the beef? 

Thanks for the compliment on the Red G6900 :-! I also have some black function buttons coming for that


----------



## mattsd (May 5, 2013)

flying said:


> Hi Matt
> 
> For me I prefer non solar as they are hassle free. I never have to think are they getting enough sun etc.
> Nor do I have to tan them in a window....I bet that is great for resin year after year
> ...


Without a doubt those black buttons will look great!

I see where you're coming from with solar atomic not being important to you. I am lucky that where I live I don't need to worry about maintaining a charge. I just wear it. I'm also lucky that I get a signal for atomic syncing. It's very strange to me that a watch that syncs successfully regularly would be off from another doing the same. I think that is what you were saying. I wonder what the variables there are.

I liked that when I received my GW I just had to change the time zone and everything else was already set up and ready to go. Ultimate convenience. I think that's a good point about the batteries too. I'm not against them by any means, but I do like the solar idea. I suppose you can't go wrong with either provided you don't get a bad solar version, which I have read some reports of.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

mattsd said:


> Without a doubt those black buttons will look great!
> 
> I see where you're coming from with solar atomic not being important to you. I am lucky that where I live I don't need to worry about maintaining a charge. I just wear it. I'm also lucky that I get a signal for atomic syncing. It's very strange to me that a watch that syncs successfully regularly would be off from another doing the same. I think that is what you were saying. I wonder what the variables there are.
> 
> ...


Thanks Matt

Yes those black buttons kind of compliment the "RD" line look

On the G-GW series another nice thing is it does in fact have World Time too.

On the charging not being a problem I agree if you have only one or two watches.
But if you have 20-40 or more & if you like to rotate them all thru your wearing...Then I think
those are the folks needing to hang 5-10 watches at a time on a window sill etc.

On the solar vs battery issue simplicity aside in my case I also like to have various faceplate colors. I like the history of G
in the DW-6900 line & they had so many nice colors.

For now anyway ...due to the solar panels all G-GW6900's faces are black because that is the solar panel. They do give off a cool Tron
like look though in certain lighting

Here are my DW's showing different faceplate colors & the 1 GW .....not a great quality pic though


----------



## mattsd (May 5, 2013)

flying said:


> Thanks Matt
> 
> Yes those black buttons kind of compliment the "RD" line look
> 
> ...


I completely agree from a collectibility perspective that the solar feature could be annoying. The limitation on the faceplate colors is a good point that I hadn't considered. Very interesting. Being that I don't collect, and that I like the features and look, the GW6900 just works really well for me, but I totally get what you're saying. Nice collection by the way!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

mattsd said:


> I completely agree from a collectibility perspective that the solar feature could be annoying. The limitation on the faceplate colors is a good point that I hadn't considered. Very interesting. Being that I don't collect, and that I like the features and look, the GW6900 just works really well for me, but I totally get what you're saying. Nice collection by the way!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Matt

I also just noticed your pic above captures that Tron look I mentioned.
I think that is a cool look too & have noticed it on my G6900 too


----------



## MarkX (Dec 30, 2012)

What is the width of the strap at the lugs and what does it taper to on the 6900?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## mattsd (May 5, 2013)

MarkX said:


> What is the width of the strap at the lugs and what does it taper to on the 6900?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I just measured mine with a steel rule. 25mm at the lugs. 18mm at the narrowest point.


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

I've just seen this thread! I have just recently begun buying G's again after selling mine to garner some extra money!! I already have 4 Shocks, 2 of which happen to be GW6900 solars, so here we are:


----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone 6+[/QUOTE]

Dweller, sporting the 6900 mil green with faded jeans and chucks (without socks no less) is super cool and a killer combo. The fact that the photo is taken on a dock is icing on the cake.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Izzy_Does_It said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Dweller, sporting the 6900 mil green with faded jeans and chucks (without socks no less) is super cool and a killer combo. The fact that the photo is taken on a dock is icing on the cake.[/QUOTE]

Glad that you like it Izzy_D    Thanks a lot 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fendergrab (Nov 19, 2013)

Here is my GW6900/GW7900/GLX6900 hybrid.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

LUW said:


> The watch is very well built in China; if it was built in Japan the quality would have been _exactly_ the same, BUT it would be more expensive.
> So why would one wish for it to be made in Japan
> 
> 
> ...


Because it is from China, and name alone. I don't think people realize after World War 2 nobody bought things from Japan because of the name alone. People forget their history, very sad.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

It is hard to find that one watch that you feel comfortable wearing sometimes. I like dive style watches, the Riseman, and now the 6900. Maybe I like the round shape. But, some watches speak to you. If you know what I mean. If you wear something for alone time. You grow attached to it. The first thing I do when I wake up is look down at my wrist at the time. Sometimes I wake myself up to see the time so I am not late for work, and snooze myself. I've slept an extra hour or two and judged it with my watch. The EL button is handy in the dark when it is 5, 6, or 7 in the morning in the winter time.


----------



## Phantasm (Oct 10, 2014)

G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> It is hard to find that one watch that you feel comfortable wearing sometimes. I like dive style watches, the Riseman, and now the 6900. Maybe I like the round shape. But, some watches speak to you. If you know what I mean. If you wear something for alone time. You grow attached to it.


Great post, agree totally. Have also felt a strong connection to the 6900 lately. It wears really well with the round shape. And the design speaks to me too.


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Count me in!

Also:

this gw6900 counting thread - 20 pages
"squares" and g's with "man" - 50++ pages

wonder why this g does not get much love/attention here.


----------



## oz2124 (Sep 15, 2012)

My hydro


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

A recent shot of 2 of my 6900 boxes...(well actually one 6640 in there too ) ;-)

















This last shot has my non-solar G6900 hanging in there :-!

I broke the solar panel on 12-16-15 & have converted it with a normal faceplate off a DW6900

I use this one everyday for swimming laps or I use the timer for making coffee because it never gets
put away. Instead it lives on a cabinet where I prep coffee with an aeropress & use its stopwatch a few times a day.

But battery still on High :think: I am curious to see how long this battery will go heheh :-d


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

flying said:


> A recent shot of 2 of my 6900 boxes...(well actually one 6640 in there too ) ;-)
> 
> This last shot has my non-solar G6900 hanging in there :-!
> 
> ...


oh wow! If there's an award for most loyal 6900 fan, no contest, you sir, would bag the prize!  makes me curious whats inside your other watch boxes.


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

flying said:


> A recent shot of 2 of my 6900 boxes...(well actually one 6640 in there too ) ;-)
> 
> View attachment 6923162
> 
> ...


Mike, I'm glad you cheated - you knew this thread was for G/GW 6900s, didn't you. This way I get another chance to see your glorious DW/GD-X6900 collection.b-)

kev


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

Kev55 said:


> Mike, I'm glad you cheated - you knew this thread was for G/GW 6900s, didn't you. This way I get another chance to see your glorious DW/GD-X6900 collection.b-)
> 
> kev


Hahah Thank You Kev :-!

Actually I did not look closely or realize it was just G/GW & I just paged back 1 or 2 pages.
When I saw this pic/post on page 19 

I thought that is odd as I was sure I posted a more recent one :think:
Heheh well I will leave it now but I apologize to any G/GW purist.... as even my G6900 is more DW/GDX like these days

Actually with its non solar world time I guess a lot like a GDX in DW size ;-)


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Here's mine with some arts-ey photo-ey edit-ey thingy 










Imho, the gw6900 is one great watch. Its exactly like the gwm5610 (except for being square ) ) and does a little more (3 secs el and dual time display... ka-chow!) for me, the gwm5610 is maria sharapova, while the gw6900 is angelique kerber, the former is a little prettier, while the latter is a little better


----------



## BeaVis PaLigis (Jan 9, 2013)

G6900GR-7 on DW6900-7 STRAP!








hawlrite!


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

kcohS-G said:


> oh wow! If there's an award for most loyal 6900 fan, no contest, you sir, would bag the prize!  makes me curious whats inside your other watch boxes.


Ooops sorry I did not see this when you posted :-(

Thank you & all I have in a couple other small boxes is more 6900's in different stages of tweaking 

All variations of 6900 is what I like best in G-Shocks
They do everything I need & are not cluttered with features I will not use so...IMHO frees up more display ;-)

I really do enjoy all the 6900 flavors DW,GD-X & even G-GW... albeit do not have any at this time in pure G/GW


----------



## nepatitan (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## stocksniper (Aug 16, 2011)

Just got mine a couple of weeks ago. Taking in the sun.....


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

Today,i received my GW-6900. Took the bezel off,cleaned it and put the bezel on again. Now waiting for a new band and bezel.

















By the way,thumbs up for Japan Post. Ordered december 1st,paid on the 3rd,send out the 4th and received it the 8th..... 1 week,a new record! |>


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

Recieved mine this monday and after almost a week of wearing I am very much in love!!!

















Although I have a 6,5" to maybe 6,75" on a good day, the watch is not as big as it comes up on wristshots, and even the infamous "flaring" of the strap is not that bad on my wrist, I seriously expected a bigger gap from all the pictures showing this watch on smaller wrists, which is why I have a 5600 strap on the way so I will try to see which one looks better on me:









I got it for $66,00 from Amazon thanks to JohnQFord and TRSCP who went to went the extra mile to have it shipped to Croatia.
One fear I had about it was, since it was so cheap, that it is an old watch that has been sitting in a box for years so I was preparing for a possible new battery, if this one would not come to life, but I was DEAD WRONG!!! the watch came to me with the battery on M and it jumped to H literally after 2 minutes out of the envelope, while I was still admiring it! Looking at the batch number revealed that it is in fact a new watch - produced May 24.2016. so my fears were pointless 









It also syncs every night with L3 signal strength so I am very pleased!!


----------



## HoosierTrooper (May 17, 2015)

Picked up this GW-6900 from the sales forum recently, in like new condition for an outstanding price. I had a spare bezel that I had painted the letters with Testors bright white paint so I switched it out with the stock one. I kind of like the brighter look.
​Tom

Can you deny, there's nothing greater, nothing more, than the traveling hands of time.​


----------



## robcala (Jul 2, 2013)

My G 6900kg in positive display. I think it looks ok. Just didn't like the negative display on the 6900kg just a bit hard to read at first glance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

In my fledgling collection, this is one of my favorites. For me, it's my nothing-wrong-with-it watch. It's smaller than my others so it wears comfortably on my smaller wrists. It's maintenance-free with the solar/atomic features. Finally, I just love the design. I got into G Shocks recently looking over GA110's for weeks trying to decide on one. After I dove in and actually wore G's day to day, I've discovered that it turns out I love 6900's, and this is the watch that kicked off the love affair. Dang, I like this watch.


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

This Kermit looking guy came home with me.










Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic1013 (Sep 17, 2009)

Add me to the list 
GW-6900BC


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

Add me to the list
GW6900GW-7
GW6900-1


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Count me in - just got a GW-6900BC a week ago. It's likely going to be a keeper.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Here is my GW6900 with Keoni adapters.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Quick gaming reference.

For those of you who enjoy the game SCUM, the watch your character gets and keeps throughout the game.... Doesn't actually exist in real life. But the GW6900 with the negative display is the closest thing to an actual watch you can get in real life. The "G" in the middle of the watch in the game is much lighter in grey color. And there are no circles on the watch display. Other than that, clearly a GW6900 with negative display.


----------

